# HELP ME!!! My rabbit has babies and is having more....



## rabbitman (May 27, 2011)

My NZW doe has 8 babies that are 3 weeks exactly and the mom just went into labor and there is blood and she is pushing. So I took out the 3 week old babies and what do I do? They are not off milk are they?


----------



## doubled (May 27, 2011)

If they are 3 weeks old thats only 21 days, gestation is 30-31, do you let the doe and buck stay together ? They should be seperated once bred. 
3 weeks is to old to farm out to another doe, at that age they should be starting to eat rabbit chow, just put them in another cage and keep an eye on them to make sure their eating. It will slow their growth down but will catch up later. My 2 cents......


----------



## rabbitman (May 27, 2011)

I had her in a 8x8 shed and she was with a male rabbit they had been toghther for 3 months so I thought she was barren then one day she had 8 babies so I took out the male, and he could have bred her the she had them. Which is wierd because he never acted like he wanted her. But 21 days is early I seperated the babies and they do eat rabbit food.


----------



## dewey (May 27, 2011)

They're not off milk.  Does will breed after being bred, right after giving birth, and anytime afterwards, so they should not be exposed to bucks at anytime after being bred the first time.  Keeping the older ones separate and letting them nurse 1x daily, rotating with the younger litter, might be the best bet if you want both litters to have a chance.  It'll be stressing on the doe.  I'd be sure she has extra nutrients.  Kits can be weaned at 4 weeks if they've been eating pellets and hay very well on their own.


----------



## rabbitman (May 28, 2011)

Well i think she was a bit to early to have them there is blood all over the cage. I think that she is trying to push out a dead kit. Something is hanging from her behind but it is not moving and it looks real gross.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 28, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> Well i think she was a bit to early to have them there is blood all over the cage. I think that she is trying to push out a dead kit. Something is hanging from her behind but it is not moving and it looks real gross.


I am nowhere near an expect, but I was wondering about your OP as to whether she was actually birthing.  

ASAP you need to see what is coming out of her.  I would be VERY concerned about all that blood.  Get her to a vet ASAP as, in my opinion, you may be loosing her even as I type.

We lost a ewe to a prolapsed uterus.  Something is going very wrong with your doe.


----------



## rabbitman (May 28, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> rabbitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were right we lost her over night. I thought she was miscarriaging and the hutch is just covered in blood  What should I do about her babies?


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  Sadly, but so very true, sometimes we just don't know what is going on until after the fact.  If you examined her to determine what she was expelling from her body it might help to understand what was happening to her.  It is very possible that there was no way to save her even with vet intervention.  

I don't know the answer to your question about the babies, but my guess is that at 3 weeks they will make it on pellets and water.

This is a great website - http://www.welshrabbitry.com/birth.html  I found it awhile back when I was trying to figure things out with one of my does.


----------



## dewey (May 28, 2011)

Sorry about your doe.  There was probably little that you or a vet could have done to save her.  Prolapse in rabbits is most often fatal.  :/


----------



## rabbitman (May 28, 2011)

I examined her before I burried her and she literally pooped out her insides. There was no babies just blood and her insdies. I doubt anyone could have saved her.


----------

